# Bought a new horse today!!!!!!!!!!!



## grayhorse (Jun 18, 2008)

Delbert and Quest got a new friend today, he came to us from a rescue we have worked with for a number of years. Paid a small adoption fee and brought him home. He has along way to go to gain wieght and needs hoof care but he is a small paint of 4 years old , kinda the size of a POA Pony. But he will get lots of love and care here. Wish I could get pics up so everyone could see my guys. Grayhorse


----------



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

CONGRATS! Kudos to you for rescuing! Would love to see pictures if you are able!


----------



## ponypoet (Jul 21, 2008)

gr8 job rescuing! i love 2 rescue! minnie was rescued and i'm rehabbing a recue mare rite now too! way2go i cant wait 2 c pix!


----------

